# Yellow poplar cane



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Walking cane I made from yellow poplar it has 2 coats boiled linseed oil and 3 coats tung oil.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice looking sticks, Randy. (This one and the red maple one) Did you find the poplar quite soft? We don't have it up here except where planted as an ornamental.

We do have something referred to as poplar (or "popple" to most people, including me) which is actually a quaking aspen. Very soft stuff, only good for pulp and beaver food.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good looking knob stick Randy.

I think it depends on the poplar. I have three sticks of it. One is pretty hard and dense, One is sort of in the middle and the last one is pretty soft and light. It makes a good hiking stick because it is so light.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

dww2 said:


> Nice looking sticks, Randy. (This one and the red maple one) Did you find the poplar quite soft? We don't have it up here except where planted as an ornamental.It wasn't to hard or to soft I would say about medium.
> 
> We do have something referred to as poplar (or "popple" to most people, including me) which is actually a quaking aspen. Very soft stuff, only good for pulp and beaver food.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

What is the advantage of using linseed oil and tung oil?


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

LilysDad said:


> What is the advantage of using linseed oil and tung oil?





LilysDad said:


> What is the advantage of using linseed oil and tung oil?


I used the linseed oil to give the wood some more color and used the tung oil to give it sheen didn't want it to glossy.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Another good looking stick there Randy!


----------

